

A Town That Runs on Social Media - mw67
https://medium.com/@socialmachines/the-incredible-jun-a-town-that-runs-on-social-media-49d3d0d4590

======
treelovinhippie
This is so damn awesome. Do you think Twitter is the best platform for this
type of on-demand government?

~~~
notwhereyouare
I personally think it's a decent idea. You have the mention notification
system. It has the favorite/retweet feature, so if a citizen thinks it's a big
issue they can show it by interacting with the tweet

~~~
mw67
and it's public -- even non twitter user can see what's happening

~~~
TrevorJ
Much of government is public - it's just that most people don't care to go to
the meetings/look up the records/interact with whatever local website holds
the information or whatever.

